# Come on England!



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Is still shown at the top of the page. Isn't it time to hide it and change it for the Greek one?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Nick, you of all people must know the Olympics are about to start !


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Yes but "Come on England" is associated with football and hooligans only :lol:

Olympic games are "pure" sports that don't attracts hooligans. :wink:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

England don't have a team at the olympics.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

phil said:


> England don't have a team at the olympics.


So? Greece don't have any sprinters...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > England don't have a team at the olympics.
> ...


And even without them we are one position below Britain in the medals. So we are doing very well.


----------

